# K+N Filter for Diesel Cruze 2.0



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

Has anyone used a K+N filter to replace the stock filter? comments? suggestions?


----------



## mr overkill (Dec 1, 2013)

I will be right back off to get the pop corn opblood:


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

I don't recommend it. Primary reason is that they pass 10x more dirt than OE filters. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## MOTO13 (Mar 26, 2014)

Yeah, I have never bought into that whole K&N bs for normal driving. Avoid it like the plague. They flow more because they restrict less. They restrict less because they allow more through. When you allow more through, bad things can happen. Don't let bad things happen.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

XtremeRevolution said:


> I don't recommend it. Primary reason is that they pass 10x more dirt than OE filters.
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com App


Do you have proof to back up that claim? 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Luigi said:


> Do you have proof to back up that claim?
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


I've seen additional testing elsewhere but here's a start. 

http://www.nicoclub.com/archives/kn-vs-oem-filter.html


http://www.nicoclub.com/articles/images/kn-v-oem-3.jpg

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

Here is another air filter test, K&N does indeed let more dirt into your engine. 

Air Filter Filtration Test - Bob is the Oil Guy - Bob is the Oil Guy


----------



## hulkss (Jan 30, 2014)

I picked up a German made Mann air filter, C 27 107. Seems very well constructed and high quality.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

I am mystified that any one would consider a K&N filter after the many flow charts explicitly express how much contaminants do in fact pass through them .


----------



## Ger8mm (Mar 13, 2014)

Whats a good air filter then?


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Ac delco by the look of that chart


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

The 1 that came with the cruzen .


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Ger8mm said:


> Whats a good air filter then?


AMSOIL EA filters, if available, provide OE level filtration and a much higher capacity. They were not available at the time of the testing above. 

Alternately, Mann and Purolator make great filters. Stock is usually a safe bet as well.

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

Well that was a slap in the face... 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

Yeah it's well known with the K&N's...a traditional paper element beats it every time in the filtration department. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

I use a K&N on the exhaust of my central vac. Increases air watts by 10-15%.


----------



## TURBO D (Mar 23, 2014)

rockinrotho said:


> Has anyone used a K+N filter to replace the stock filter? comments? suggestions?


Yes i have one, i notice a difference but it would be much better with a metal cold air intake, but good luck finding one made for this new of a car.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

Don't hold your breath for a diesel specific K&N. I remember back in 2001 researching getting one for my Olds Intrigue. At the time K&N did not advertise having one despite GM selling around 80,000 Intrigues a year. I think they eventually did bring one to market, but I could not get a straight answer at the time, so I dropped the idea.


----------



## Luigi (Jun 16, 2013)

It takes the same air filter as the eco... I have a k&n in my diesel. Unless you were referring to a CAI

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## DrKlahn (Feb 10, 2014)

Luigi said:


> It takes the same air filter as the eco... I have a k&n in my diesel. Unless you were referring to a CAI
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


Any notable differences?


----------



## grs1961 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have the K&N drop-in in my diesel, I like it.


----------



## rockinrotho (Oct 18, 2013)

I didn't understand what you meant , until i kept reading the replies......


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

Can you guys help me pick a filter? Xx pro or Valencia?


Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## oilburner (Jun 13, 2013)

Tomko said:


> I use a K&N on the exhaust of my central vac. Increases air watts by 10-15%.




does the vacuuming get done any faster??


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

oilburner said:


> does the vacuuming get done any faster??


**** no.


----------

